# Library Spotlight - Cinematic Studio Woodwinds (pt.2 - The Details & Criticisms)



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 14, 2021)

Get it here: https://cinematicstudioseries.com/woodwinds/


----------



## Beans (Jan 15, 2021)

Very fair review. Fortunately, I think every big issue I have with CSW can be fixed with updates and _*not *_require new recordings.

I don't need it to be perfect, but some things that you call out - such as the releases that overstay their welcome - could, hopefully, be tightened up with relative ease.

EDIT: And thank you for handling these criticisms with such a calm demeanor.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 15, 2021)

Beans said:


> Very fair review. Fortunately, I think every big issue I have with CSW can be fixed with updates and _*not *_require new recordings.
> 
> I don't need it to be perfect, but some things that you call out - such as the releases that overstay their welcome - could, hopefully, be tightened up with relative ease.


That's what I'm hoping for by making this video. If those releases and boosted low volumes could be polished, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 15, 2021)

@Alex W Your thoughts on this?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 15, 2021)

Nice review. Balanced and a gentle nudge to Alex and his brilliant team to take this '2 steps' ahead. I for one instantly put this into projects delivered with stunning results. The thought of this library moving up one more rung on the ladder would feel like a 'new release' to me. I also think this can be done with scripting / editing.


----------



## reutunes (Jan 15, 2021)

@Cory Pelizzari is really cranking out these reviews lately. Good to see him back and so productive.


----------



## Kevinside (Jan 15, 2021)

at 1:04 this flute is out of tune...


----------



## reutunes (Jan 18, 2021)

Kevinside said:


> at 1:04 this flute is out of tune...


That's a piccolo... and they sound horrible at the best of times.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Jan 18, 2021)

reutunes said:


> That's a piccolo... and they sound horrible at the best of times.


Lol.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 18, 2021)

reutunes said:


> That's a piccolo... and they sound horrible at the best of times.


Piccolo and viola never seem to get a break... :(


----------



## Michael Stibor (Jan 18, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Piccolo and viola never seem to get a break... :(


From those that don’t know how to write for them. 

Im the same. But for trumpets. I suck st writing for trumpets, so I blame the instrument.


----------

